# Questions about FreeBSD-SA-19:26.mcu



## CyberCr33p (Nov 12, 2019)

Command:

`cpucontrol -i 7 /dev/cpuctl0`

shows in a server:

cpuid level 0x7: 0x00000000 0x029c6fbf 0x00000000 0x9c002400

and in other server:

cpuid level 0x7: 0x00000000 0x029c6fbf 0x40000000 0x9c002400

Does this mean that the CPU is not affected?

Also command:

`cpucontrol -m 0x10a /dev/cpuctl0`

shows:

cpucontrol: ioctl(/dev/cpuctl0, CPUCTL_RDMSR (3222299393)): Bad address


----------



## noodlefling (Jan 8, 2020)

I was hoping some more information would come out about this as well.

I think my current plan is not to mess with anything that could break my vital systems, and hope the promised automatic upgrades in future versions will take care of the issue as advertised.  A potential security hole is bad, but cutting performance in half or repetitively crashing servers is just untenable with our limited resources.


----------

